# Denial for 88305



## jenna71 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just started working for a billing company; one of the accounts is an Oral Pathologist. They receive denials for no prior authorization and/or out of network for CPT 88305. If the surgeon or dentist send a speciman to confirm the absence /identification of disease and the patient is not aware at the time. 


1.how would the know to get prior auth 

2.who's responsible for choosing the in network lab??? ......

I want to appeal but I'm not sure where to start....HELP!!


----------

